# Bed conversion



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, I have a motorhome with twin rear beds,does anyone know of or can recommend a company that can convert it in to double. TIA

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well if they are at the back with no access needed, why not measure the gap and buy a piece of 8 ply to size and place in the gap and cover with a domestic mattress. This will allow you to transform back again should the need arise.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Well if they are at the back with no access needed, why not measure the gap and buy a piece of 8 ply to size and place in the gap and cover with a domestic mattress. This will allow you to transform back again should the need arise.
> 
> cabby


Yes without knowing/seeing the present layout it is impossible to comment.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dave

I have replied once but it seems to be lost in the ether so this one might be shorter just in case.

I converted our Flair which was originally single beds, slept one night and then started the work. Measure the bed bases and you might find that they will fit straight across the bedroom. I kept a all the original woodwork safe in the loft and made new and stained it to match, nothing that any half decent joiner could not do, i had to alter the steps up to the bed to make the top step not too big but again this was very easy and I just carpeted the whole lot when finished as I was fitting new carpets anyway.

Hope this one post, PM if you want photos and more details.

Martin

Phew this one worked.


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Martin,I will have to do a bit of measuring up to see if the bed bases fit.


----------



## alonsos (Feb 14, 2014)

*2014 Swift Ducato Mondial GT Beds*

Hi 
Swift Mondial gt 
Ime looking at a possible bed mod ie we have 2 x singles and want to maybe convert to a double bed,
Looking for ideas or maybe a company that can do the mod if price was right
I would like to do this mod myself really ( winter project ) springs to mind (don't tell the Mrs) though 
Seriously any input welcome


----------

